# Off center screen printing?



## funcit (Jan 20, 2008)

hello all,

total newbie here and looking forward to learning a lot.

please excuse if this question is way too newbie.

i live in los angeles, and looking to get some shirts printed up, but off center. like on the front and down the left side of the chest.....

the few places ive looked online seem to just fit things in the center.

is this service readily available?

sidenote, if anyone knows quality places that prints on american app shirts in los angeles, let me know.

thanks!


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

jakprints.com prints where every you want your design you just have to pay extra and they print on american app.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont see why printers would even deny doing that type of work I mean if they can print something on the center why wouldnt they be able to print on the sides....


----------



## funcit (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds good, i just assumed that to do it off center would require more trouble or possibly "custom" machinery or something.

thanks!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Nope, it's as easy as any other print.

And any printer should print on AA. They're shirts are very nice to print on.


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

Most of my stuff is off center anyway, you mean I can charge extra for that? LOL


----------

